# 10 lb. Queen triggerfish



## fishmounter (Sep 15, 2013)

Just finished.


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 15, 2013)

That is real pretty!


----------



## wildman0517 (Sep 15, 2013)

Is that a skin mount or a fiberglass?


----------



## fishmounter (Sep 15, 2013)

I only do custom molded replicas. I make all of my own.


----------



## FishingAddict (Sep 15, 2013)

Were do you get a mold of a fish that has never been caught before- for example a world record of something that was released. (Or a 10 pound Queen Trigger)?


----------



## fishmounter (Sep 15, 2013)

FishingAddict said:


> Were do you get a mold of a fish that has never been caught before- for example a world record of something that was released. (Or a 10 pound Queen Trigger)?


Can't make a mold unless I have a fish.
I molded the trigger for a client.
World records are available in a few fish. But it depends on the fish.
Anything in particular you are looking for?


----------



## FishingAddict (Sep 15, 2013)

Just something I've always wondered about.  How is a world record available?  Let's say I catch a 350 pound tarpon and release it- how is that made available? Someone carves it out?  Always pondering how things work, that's all.


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 15, 2013)

FishingAddict said:


> Just something I've always wondered about.  How is a world record available?  Let's say I catch a 350 pound tarpon and release it- how is that made available? Someone carves it out?  Always pondering how things work, that's all.



There are "fish formulas". Weight, length, girth = this is what a fish that size looks like (of any particular species).

The artistry is shaping and painting the reproduction to match a photo.


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 16, 2013)

Very nice. That's one heck of a triggerfish also.


----------



## ssiredfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------

